# Post-Riding soreness



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

I only ride 1-2 times a week, so I usually get really sore after I ride. The worst, is easily my groin muscle (I'm a lady!! lol). The groin muscle might not be the correct name, but it's the muscle on the interior side of the thigh, at the highest point. 

Is this normal? I mean seriously, every time I ride, I get DOMS SOO bad two days after, I sometimes have to waddle!!

Anybody know of any good workout moved to stregthen this muscle? I'm already a gym nut so I'd love any tips!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sometimes sore at the top of the thigh, where the big tendon is that you use to bring your leg inward (adduct?). 
if you are really sore, it tells you that you are gripping too much. 
riding more often helps reduce after riding soreness.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are building muscle in spots that were soft and yes, it does get sore. To build muscle, when you are working them, you are tearing them, small, tiny tears. Scar tissue fills it in and the muscle gets bigger. If you can't ride more often to build your muscles, you might have to work those muscles doing some exercise to keep them strong & oxygenated. Make sure you give those muscles a warm relief too, like a soak in a hot tub. A good exercise for your inner thigh and groin muscles is a plie hop, I have posted one version of it, many more different types if you look online....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7yCiru65r0


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I remember well how sore I was when I first took lessons once a week. I used to joke about it with my coach that i was on muscle relaxants to ease the post ride suffering. It gets better, but just be careful you're not over gripping with your knees.
Do you warm up and or stretch a bit before you ride? Or after?


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're switching horses every week it might take ever longer. But if you're riding the same horse every week you'll prob be better off. Don't worry, it takes time to the build the muscle. Eventually you won't be sore anymore, I only take one lesson a week. It took me a few months to not be sore. It really helps though to ride the same horse, you get to understand the movement what it takes to ride them and your body will be more in rhythm. At my horse show a couple weeks ago, I was actually pretty sore. At home in the ring, I can ride off leg, but for some reason in the show ring, I need to use hand and leg. My shoulders were actually really sore. 

I would also do some stretching before and after your riding.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stretching out those big muscles before and after a ride helps, as does spending your evenings sitting on a gym ball, ask me how I know:wink:


----------

